# Connecting the canon SX50 to HDTV for video sound playback???



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Yamaha RX775, and SAMSUNG A46 LCD HDTV. When I connected my new Canon SX50 for HD video playback, I did not hear any sound. I pressed all kinds of inputs and menus, but could not get the sound to come up.

ANYNET HDMI is where the camera is connected to, The TV speaker is usually OFF, so I can use the AV RECEIVER through my surround.

I thought ANYNET had to do strictly with OTHER SAMSUNG DEVICES plugged into the TV.(like a daisy chain) If so, why does this keep popping up. Samsung is the only device I have that's a Samsung. 

{SamsungTV, Yamaha Receiver, Sony BD Player, Time-Warner cable} all connected to RECEIVER.

When I shut OFF the Anynet in TOOLS, the video stopped working.

Should I have control of the sound with what device? 
The receiver, or the TV?.......(even though I want surround playback, using my receiver) or the


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

bozobytes said:


> When I connected my new Canon SX50 for HD video playback, I did not hear any sound.


It sounds like you’re plugging the camera straight into the TV? Assuming your system has the common connection scheme (with all inputs going to the receiver and a monitor feed out to the TV) you aren’t going to get any audio that way. You’ll have to plug the camera into the Yamaha.

Regards, 
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------

